
Explaining SQL and NoSQL, to Grandma - janemanos
https://medium.com/swlh/explaining-sql-and-nosql-to-grandma-9d7a69378be8
======
sebscholl
Thank's for sharing, Janemanos :)

If you search for the title in hackernews, you'll see my original post. It's a
pretty funny discussion that got sparked...

